# Marrying an older man is better?



## mamasboyswife (Apr 15, 2012)

What do do you think.....My husband and I have same age we married two years ago we were 25, he act like a child. the last thing he said is that he is leaving me to live his life that he has a friend that is a singer in China :scratchhead: and is successful (his friend is an american to went there and stayed) he also said want to have three wives...and we are not muslims we are latinos, i dont know from where the idea came from...anyways he said wants to travel, wants to smoke marihuana and i dont do that and he just want share with his friends and all of them smoke that crap...anyways what do you think is the age? well no kids, and 2 years marriage. I am tired, yesterday i was mad, but today I am like ready to start thinking that he is dead to me like never existed before...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Clearly he's a few corn dogs shy of a picnic. I'd say an annulment is in order. He's got some serious issues.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Marriages in which the wife is under 25 at the time of marriage and/0r the husband is under 30 fail about 60% of the time. The human brain does not even finish maturing until about the age of 26. Immaturity is a huge problem in this age group. 

From what you have said in this post and others, I think that you would do best by moving on. A divorce would most likely be very easy for you as you have been married a very short time.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like this guy needs a ggod kick in the can...but not all young guys are like that..I'm 24, and support a family of 5...yes I play computer games, but only when I'm not working lol.

Mind you, I married her when I was 17, and April will be our 7 year anniversary. Three children, loyal to each other and are happy. I have a full time job that pays decently, and I get a lot of OT. I take care of my responsibilities...so its not all young people...or maybe I was never young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like age is not his problem, lack of maturity or emotional/psychological problems may be the issue. 

It is probably better that you give him the divorce that he wants. You are young enough to take time to work on your picker. You piceked the wrong man to marry.

You failed to detect serious issues before you got married. Work on yourself and your self-confidence. Also learn to recognize the qualities of a good man. Stay away from men who drug and drink.


----------



## mamasboyswife (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you all for your support and help. you cant imagine how better i feel now


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I really don't think it had anything to do with ages. I married my barely 19 year old husband at 19, and we have never experienced anything like that. I think it's more to do with who he is as a person. I think it's best to cut your losses and divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

He needs a shrink


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Age is not the issue, it's about maturity. Also, being older does not always mean that the person is more mature. 

He has a lot of issues and is acting very immature. It would be best for you to divorce him and move on. For what ever reason, you missed the signs of him acting like this before you got married and hopefully will be much more careful in choosing a future spouse, in regards to finding someone who is on the same page as you.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'd let him do all those things, OP. Just make sure you divorce him first.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lalsr1988 said:


> Sounds like this guy needs a ggod kick in the can...but not all young guys are like that..I'm 24, and support a family of 5...yes I play computer games, but only when I'm not working lol.
> 
> Mind you, I married her when I was 17, and April will be our 7 year anniversary. Three children, loyal to each other and are happy. I have a full time job that pays decently, and I get a lot of OT. I take care of my responsibilities...so its not all young people...or maybe I was never young.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not just you, either. My parents were married when they were 20 & 23 (he turned 24 a few months later). They've been married 39 years, completely loyal to each other, three daughters, and responsible from the very start.

My husband and I have been married since 1 1/2 months before he turned 19 and a few months before I turned 25. We've been married 12 years. And, had he not gotten sick, I would likely not even be on this site. His illness wasn't the problem, I was. But my point is, we are still together, almost 13 years since we said "I do".

Not all are incapable of making mature decisions or being responsible when under the age of 25.


----------



## NeedToMoveOn (Jan 2, 2013)

Well my husband is 11 years older than me. Marrying older didn't do me any favors.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dump him. It is not his age. Some men never mature. He sounds like he is beyond hope.


----------

